# Stanley Leverlock



## boxer1-2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I just bought a Leverlock tape measure at Wally World and I must say I dont have alot of experience but it's a nice tape measure I really like the features. Though we'll see how durable it is and how long it works... 

Gonna go work on my table some more  

Sean


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

I know you posted this a long time ago, but I just read it and want to say, I dropped mine off the roof twice while reroofing and it didn't crack and kept on working fine.


----------

